# PM Research #1 Mill Engine



## smackey (Aug 29, 2017)

This is my first engine from castings.  Base is cherry planked with Brazilian cherry.  Then I built up plinth from individual stone pieces.  Made all nuts and studs.  Took a few tries on several pieces, but I learned a lot and feel good about results.
https://youtu.be/LVKuuTbPiG4


----------



## ShopShoe (Aug 29, 2017)

I like the way that runs slowly and steadily.

It looks like this is your first post here? What other projects have you made?

--ShopShoe


----------



## jayville (Aug 29, 2017)

smackey..very nice,I have the same kit which I haven't started yet..maybe after watching yours I may get it out and start...cheers clem


----------



## Tim_Eickschen (Sep 19, 2017)

Beautiful work! What exactly did you use for the mortar between the stones? How did you cut and shape them? I hate to be a copycat but when I get done with my build of this engine I might have to do something like this.


----------



## smackey (Sep 19, 2017)

Thanks for the positive feedback.  It always feels good to have your work appreciated.  I cut a block out of wood to be the structure for the base. I measured carefully to be sure the stones would be located correctly after they were glued to the base.  I found some pieces of back-splash tile at HDepot that was composed of small stone pieces.  They were the right height and basically the scale I wanted.  I ripped the pieces off the backer mat so I could use them individually.  I used a nibbler to cut them to length and then my belt sander to smooth them to square on the ends as needed.  They were hot glued to the base with the right spacing. At scale they really need to be lined up well. Then I used Bondo as the "grout".  I did small sections at a time. Bondo dries quickly so you I could move right around the base. Finally, some paint to provide contrast was applied to the grout to bring it all together.  Holes were drilled in the stone pieces/base with a Dremel carbide bit and the studs were epoxied in place.  Black engine paint was used on the top.  BTW I bought a couple of "damaged" pieces of backsplash for $2 each instead of the $16 retail price.


----------



## Blogwitch (Sep 20, 2017)

Lovely job on that engine, nice slow runner as well, just like a real engine would run, any faster and the illusion would be lost.

Well done

John


----------



## JCSteam (Sep 20, 2017)

That's a really nice runner, a lovely chuff sound, I like what you did for the platform base. Really makes it stand out :thumbup:


----------

